# Magee March - Early waterfowl season



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Got drawn for a permit for teal season at Magee. Never hunted there before. First time winning a permit drawing anywhere. What can I expect for the early waterfowl season? Do I need to bring a kayak or just waders? Is it shallow enough to wade everywhere during teal season?

Any tips for identifying teal versus other ducks? I really don't want to travel all the way over there just for a big fine! Only my 2nd year duck hunting, so still a LOT to LEARN! Going out with another experienced duck hunter, but he hasn't shot a lot of teal either.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Also, just bought a mallard MOJO decoy. Only $60 at Gander Mountain! Should I bring that for teal?


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

_The rangers will get u to your blind, u will need waders, yes a mojoe will help. You should get plenty of opportunity, Have fun! _


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

Yep there will be lots of ducks around. Be sure before your shoot if you're new to teal hunting, saw lots of woodies last time I hunted there early season and the reeds can get tall depending on what blind you're in, so the birds can be on top of you in a hurry. Other than that you won't need a ton of decoys, have fun! I struck out on the drawings this year.


----------



## AvianHunter (Jan 23, 2009)

You need your own boat to get to your blind during teal season.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Is it mostly blue winged teal or green winged there? What do you look for when there flying to distinguish them from mallards/pintails/woodies, etc...

Looks like I got blind 15 which is a more open water section close to Lake Erie in the middle of the marsh.


----------



## Addam38257 (May 29, 2010)

You'll see mostly blue winged. Look for the light/sky blue shoulder patch. In my experience, they mostly fly in small flocks of 6-12 birds, which makes the blue shoulders easy to recognize. If you're not sure, let them pass over your deeks and get a good look...a lot of times they will make another pass.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. Was out there yesterday. It was a total bust for teal! No shots taken! Our electric trolling motor broke down too, so one of us had to paddle back while the other 2 walked the dike back. Only heard one volley of 4 shots the whole day. Had 3 geese and 3 shovelers fly over our heads. Had some wood ducks come close. Saw what might have been teal in the distance a couple of times. Only half the blinds were being used. Beautiful day out there, but bad for hunting! I won't go back if I get drawn for the end of teal season again.


----------

